# Climate Change & Global Warming



## FastTrax (Sep 5, 2021)

https://ncdc.noaa.gov/monitoring-references/faq/indicators.php

https://climate.nasa.gov

www.ipcc.ch

www.epa.gov/climate-change

www.unfccc.int

www.globalchange.gov/climate-change

www.un.org/sustainabledevelopment/climate-change/

www.nrdc.org/stories/global-climate-change-what-you-need-know

www.who.int/news-room/fact-sheets/detail/climate-change-and-health

www.newscientist.com/article-topic/climate-change/

www.c2es.org

www.nationalgeographic.org/encyclopedia/climate-change

https://fs.usda.gov/science-technology/climate-change

www.energy.gov/science-innovation/climate-change

www.cdc.gov/climateandhealth/effects/default.htm

www.exploratorium.edu/climate/

www.nps.gov/subjects/climatechange/index.htm

www.edf.org/climate/why-fighting-climate-change-so-urgent

www.350.org

https://earthenginepartners.appspot.com

https://agupubs.onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1029/2020GL092114

www.livescience.com/topics/global-warming

www.weather.gov/media/arh/brochures/ClimateSites.pdf

www.globalwarming.org

www.skeptoid.com/episodes/4122

https://sigidwiki.com/wiki/SNOTEL_(Snow_Telemetry)

https://ei7gl.blogspot.com/2018/10/snotel-on-40-mhz-in-usa.html

https://catalog.data.gov/dataset/snowpack-telemetry-network-snotel

www.spotterguides.us/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intergovernmental_Panel_on_Climate_Change

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deforestation

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Weather_Service

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2021_in_climate_change

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ionospheric_heater

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High-frequency_Active_Auroral_Research_Program

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Storm_spotting

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Storm_chasing

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Severe_weather

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SNOTEL


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 5, 2021)

Extreme Weather Related Disaster Flicks

An Inconvenient Truth



https://inconvenientsequel.tumblr.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/An_Inconvenient_Truth






The Day After Tomorrow



www.climatesight.org/2012/04/26/the-day-after-tomorrow-a-scientific-critique

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Day_After_Tomorrow






Geostorm



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GEOSTORM






Twister



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twister_(1996_film)






The Day The Earth Caught Fire



www.tcm.com/tcmdb/title/72437/the-day-the-earth-caught-fire#overview

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Day_The_Earth_Caught_Fire


----------

